

Did Tech Really Save the Obama Campaign? - searchergss
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/06/did-hipster-technology-really-save-the-obama-campaign/

======
snowwrestler
Obama won because he had a better message. Tech was a great multiplier, but
ultimately not the core reason for success. If the message sucked, it would
not win no matter how hard it was pushed.

------
FellowTraveler
Dead voters.

